# Cooking Without an Oven



## piggiebank

Hi

Question from My Wife Christine. Our Motor home does not have an actual oven. How do you all just cook with a hob and when its nice a barbecue if you are camping for extended times and want something cooked in an oven

We have a Halogen oven we could take but following on from advice in another post I put up recently we should probably try and get all 12 volt

Kind Regards

Graham


----------



## fatbuddha

We have a gas oven our current m/h but didn't in the last one we had for 7 years.

cooking on a hob is easy - just choose meals that you can do in 2 pans max (fitting 3 pans onto a 3 ring hob is nigh on impossible). we also swear by a pressure cooker as that way you can do long cook meals very quickly.

we have a Cobb BBQ as well - you can easily cook a whole chicken in one of them

you don't need an oven at all really - just think a little differently


----------



## GEMMY

Double skillet gets my wife's vote, suspicious at first but now a believer  

tony


----------



## Camdoon

12v slow cooker works ok. Get an extension cable and shut it in the toilet.

The other thing I investigated but never got too far was cooking a fish on the engine block .


----------



## fatbuddha

> The other thing I investigated but never got too far was cooking a fish on the engine block


ah - the old "kipper a la manifold" trick! I tried it many years ago - it works OK but is a lot of faff in reality.....


----------



## Jeannette

What's an oven? We have a handy gas powered wine rack under our hob......


----------



## Friant

I've never used the oven in any of our vans, takes too much gas to heat.
Instead I use a three tier saucepan steamer, only uses one ring for effectively three pans. Anything that requires oven cooking can be done quickly and without using too much gas in the double skillet - an excellent product that proves invaluable on the van.


----------



## Snunkie

I've seen something that is a hob top oven but I can't remember what it's called. I will try and find out for you. You just sit it on the hob and you can roast in it etc. I remember thinking that was a great idea if you didn't have an oven


----------



## piggiebank

*What is a double skillet*

Hi

Regarding the previous replies a Double skillet seems popular what is one of those ??

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have a Spinflo oven and it doesn't use too much gas, Liz made cakes in and all sorts in the 6 weeks we were away recently.


----------



## MEES

We have a gas oven which is pretty feeble and mostly used for strage!
If on hook up Standard Rumenska from Lakeland for me. I just vary my meals depending weather on hook up or not.


----------



## peaky

another vote for a double skillet its basically 2 deep frying pans that clip together, does roast chicken beautifully


----------



## piggiebank

*Spinflo oven*

Kev I have looked at an image of the oven and it is too big for us which is a shame, The cakes sound nice though you sound a useful couple to park next to Yum Tum
Regards
Graham


----------



## 1302

The only thing I have used my oven for properly is to bake scones when we were away a long time, So I could manage without. I store a single electric hob in ours, that has been one of the most useful cooking extras bought, a godsend when very hot in Portugal as I put an extension lead out the window, gas hob inside was unbearable! 
The other useful item is stackable steamer, cooking a variety of food on one hob at the same time,  
Alison


----------



## Brian-the-Snail

*Re: What is a double skillet*



piggiebank said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding the previous replies a Double skillet seems popular what is one of those ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,

Double skillet is :- http://www.doubleskillet.com/.
Be aware they are no longer sold at shows only online and that the supply can be a bit hit and miss, you will probably need to be patient if you order one.
They are very good and even though we have an oven I often use it instead of the oven.

Clive


----------



## alexblack13

Hi,

We use a Remoska cooker. But it does need a hookup . It is a brilliant bit of kit. The best roast potatoes ever. And Lyonnaise potatoes too.. Yum. Chicken? Easy. I even use the base pan (gently) for Spanish Omelette started on the hob. Just cook the ingredients and add a few switched up eggs. Then pop on the lid & have a beer or glass of wine for 5 mins till its ready and enjoy.

Very versatile tool. :wink:

http://www.remoska.co.uk/

AB13.. 8)


----------



## timhg

*Pressure cooker*

No one has mentioned a pressure cooker, I wont leave home without mine. whether its a roast or a stew you want.

Read this book review, I have several books on pressure cooking but this is by far the best

pressure cooker book review

As it cooks in a fraction of the time, minimal gas consumption and minimal condensation


----------



## vicdicdoc

Another satisfied customer of both pressure cooker & double skillet !


----------



## pneumatician

We have a Remoska, Bravoska, ( carry either one) and a Microwave but no conventional oven. We have never cooked inside the van and usually have EHU if not use the Generator.

Sadly "Bravoska" are no longer available as its a slightly more sophisticated and versatile Remoska.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Remoska if on hook-up, Double Skillet if not. 


Chris


----------



## delfy

A Remoska from Lakeland, if you are on hook up, is a wonderful addition to our van. I took the advice from fellow travellers on this forum and a double skillett is ok for gas.


----------



## geordie01

Used a Remoska for years now use a tefal roast and bake, half the the remoska price and better quality.
When not on hook up we use a cobb


----------



## Tan-all-over

All our motorhomes have had a oven, we would not want to be with-out one. Saying that we do use a double skillet as well at times. Most of the cooking is done on the gas BBQ whenever the weather is nice.
8)


----------



## suedew

We have a gas oven, which does get used, also a remoska which gets used more if we are on hookup, a steamer, a gas ring for outside cooking especially fish and an electric grill. All get well used. Have thought of getting a cadac or similar, but would not fit in any of the spaces the other things use, except possibly the remoska and it is NOT being left at home, don't need to have another one there anyway  

Sue


----------

